# Go Pro mounts for diving/spearing....lets see 'em.



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am looking for ideas on how to mount my Go Pro. Not a fan of the head strap they make. Let's see how you have it mounted.....


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

I tried strapping it to the back of my AB Biller. That worked except when I let go of my gun to fight/string the fish it would just point up when the gun floated away from me. I ended up using the head strap and tying it to a snap clip in the off chance it came off my head. I've seen masks with the screw mounts on the front top of the mask, but that actually looks worse to me. It would be ideal if GoPro came up with a fiber optic attachment that would allow a small lense to be fitted to your mask and have the camera in a pocket.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I can get a picture later but I used a construction helmet and put one of the mounts on the front. Put a strap to keep it from falling of. Cost about $10 to make. I know a bunch of people that use rock climbing helmets though.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is mine.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I added a chin strap to the headband that comes with it. I don't even notice it. If I have to remove my mask underwater, I have to take the camera off first. However, if a big AJ smashes into my mask, the camera helps keep it attached to my head.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

This wont work well for spearfishing, but I made an extendable tray.. it's since been painted with black epoxy, came out cool. If anybody would like the CAD design, let me know.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Brtc: that is pretty cool!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Brtc, that's cool indeed, but what's the use of having it extend so far?


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

The theory behind it was it can get closer to the fish, makes for cooler video. Realistically, I was just really bored this winter.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Trophyhusband (a forum member) has made some cool video using pole mounts. I have seen many gopro shots from pole mounts that look awesome. Can't wait to see what you get with your design. Post up when you get some!


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks, hopefully the weather holds up this weekend.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have mine mounted to a hard hat. The only problem is that I dont have a chin strap and the helmet tends to come off fairly easy in the water. 

I have had mine mounted on my gun before, but like another poster said, when I would shoot a fish the camera would just be looking at the ground. 

Whatever anyone decides to use, you need to have a chin strap to keep it fairly secure...


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies fella's.


----------



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

i have had a lot of problems with the headband so i decided to mount mine straight to the frame of my mask


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

How did you do this? I have mine mounted on a helmet and it works well, but it's just something else to worry about..


----------



## HookSet (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Ron, check it out, found some good info on this site.

http://speardiver.com/underwater-photography-video-gear/2497-mounting-gopro-camera-spearfishing.html


----------



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

HookSet said:


> Hey Ron, check it out, found some good info on this site.
> 
> http://speardiver.com/underwater-photography-video-gear/2497-mounting-gopro-camera-spearfishing.html


That's is the same way I mounted mine with the tripod mount and running a screw thought the frame of the mask.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> I added a chin strap to the headband that comes with it. I don't even notice it. If I have to remove my mask underwater, I have to take the camera off first. However, if a big AJ smashes into my mask, the camera helps keep it attached to my head.


I do the same...don't even know it's there most of the time.


----------

